# Small finger MP steroid injection



## sharon turk (Sep 29, 2009)

I have an op report that states Rt basal joint arthroplasty with flexor carpi radialis tendon transfer, carpal tunnel release and small finger MP steroid injection.  I have coded the arthroplasty w/tendon transfer w/25447 and 25310-51.  The doctor specified one incision for the arthroplasty and one incision for the transfer, no separate incision for the carpal tunnel release.  So I am not coding the carpal tunnel release.  Also, can I code the steroid injection?


----------



## AMOAND (Oct 3, 2009)

*Question*

Did you ever find answer to this?
I have to bill cpt 25447, 25310-51, 64721 and cannot bill for steroid injection if being used for post operative pain management, just wanted to compare to what you got.

thanks


----------

